# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  SE Asia hoiday suggestions please...

## South East Asia

Hi all - please could you help with some suggestions, tips etc... would be great!!!

I'm a 32yr old female traveling alone, with a modest budget but at the same time can't handle staying in dirty hovels - I like to find places that are good value for money.

I have been given a ticket to Singapore and was planning on booking a holiday for 2 or 3 weeks in Mid-November... From what I've read that is way too much time to spend in Singapore... SO my plan is to stay there for 3 or 4 nights and then... to explore a bit of South East Asia. I've been to Thailand and Hong Kong already and am keen to visit new exciting (but safe) places.

Some options I'm weighing up are:

Tanjung Puting National Park, Kalimantan OR Bukit Lawang, Sumatra - for some Orangutan spotting - any recommendations or suggestions please?

And then I'd like to find a beautiful white sanded tranquil beach with still turquoise waters - where I can just to lay about, swim, snorkel, eat good food and get cheap massages...

Some places I've come across are:

Nusa Lembongan, Bali - my concern is that Bali may be too touristy? Or are my impressions wrong?

Gili Islands

Pulau Derawan, Kalimantan

Torgean Islands - may be too much of a mission to get there?!?!

Pulau Langkawi, Malasia

Phu Quoc Island, Vietnam

Ngwesaung Beach, Burma

Boracay, Philippines - is this very touristic & commercialized?

After thoughts are:

Halong Bay, Vietnam

Komodo, Sambawa

With Vietnam, Burma & Philippines I may be venturing a bit far out - as I have to fly out from Singapore when I return home... what do you think?

I don't want to spend too much of my holiday traveling, but the same time want to take in in as much as possible with a limited budget AND of course top priority is safety...

Is the weather in these regions good in Nov / Dec?

Any suggestions or insight would be greatly appreciated...


THX a mil

----------


## AllenMiller

I have been traveling every year to most of the Places in South East Asia. I normally go through this reliable website. They provide discount hotels in Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand, Indonesia and Hong Kong. Take a look at: and have great vacation.

----------

